
Show HN: Metaform, a simple Terraform version managing wrapper - sevagh
https://github.com/sevagh/metaform
======
sevagh
A quick poll.

My initial idea was to put `tf-version` files in each Terraform recipe
directory e.g. `echo "0.9.11" > kafka-prod-useast1a/tf-version".

I could check for the existence of such a file with `metaform` to skip the
prompt (or prompt if the file doesn't exist).

However this imposes a specific workflow on people developing Terraform
recipes. Does this sound like a good idea?

